# how do i disable the car alarm horn



## DEXTERINMIAMI (May 10, 2005)

I live in a condo community, and everytime leave and come home, everyone knows. The keyless alarm system makes a loud beep and beebeep. I would like to disable this/ lower the volume or better yet, switch it to the blinking lights instead. 
Will someone please tell me how I can do this myself w/o taking it to the expensive BMW $tealers...

Thank you

ps. its the factory installed car alarm keyless entry


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

DEXTERINMIAMI said:


> I live in a condo community, and everytime leave and come home, everyone knows. The keyless alarm system makes a loud beep and beebeep. I would like to disable this/ lower the volume or better yet, switch it to the blinking lights instead.
> Will someone please tell me how I can do this myself w/o taking it to the expensive BMW $tealers...
> 
> Thank you
> ...


 Press both buttons (on the remote) at the same time. That will toggle the chirp function off (or on, if it already is off).
Note that the service guys at the dealer will probably think your alarm isn't working --- they don't seem to know about this, even though it is in the operator's manual for the alarm (the one that comes with it if you buy it as an add-on).
2nd note: this info is based on a 2002 M coupe installation.


----------



## DEXTERINMIAMI (May 10, 2005)

hey, thank you very very much. I will try this as soon as I go out side.


----------

